# A+ Slingshots Slingbow Pouch Review.



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've tried a few different types of slingbow pouches, both commercial and homemade, and nothing works nearly as well as the ones A+ Slingshots sells. I can make my own out of paracord but choose to buy them instead, which should tell you all you need to know! 
They sell for $10 apiece, which seems like a lot but is very reasonable for the amount of work that goes into making them. And they last through many, many sets of bands, even under the extreme conditions (heavy draw, contact with frame upon release) that slingbows impose.








The paracord grip on the end isn't included, I added that, but the d-ring loop is.
Thanks, Perry!!


----------

